# First Snow in Northern NJ Pics!



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Here's a few pics from a few minutes ago. I plowed my driveway (only had about 1/2", not enough to plow clients), to collect snow for my brothers "snow jump". Got to plow for th first time this season...not much, but it's better than nothing!

Here's the pics:


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

If thats all the snow you have gotten all year, I would have plowed all the accounts! We have only had 3 snowfalls this year, and they have all been about a half to an inch, and we plow them! Hell at this point I think I would plow them at a 1/4 inch, lol


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

4x4Farmer;354825 said:


> If thats all the snow you have gotten all year, I would have plowed all the accounts! We have only had 3 snowfalls this year, and they have all been about a half to an inch, and we plow them! Hell at this point I think I would plow them at a 1/4 inch, lol


True, but I don't think I could convince my clients to pay to have 1/2" of snow plowed, since they pay per push.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Try posting those pics alittle bit bigger if you can...


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

a half inch i would jump on like a blizzard about now


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

We only got a dusting here.


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

It's been snowing here about 2-3 times a week since beginning of Dec.,even as i'm typing this.it's picked up now with lake effect pretty good..about a foot maybe by the time said and done by sunday...but look out Syracuse and area..your supposed to get hammered tomorrow


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea we got about a half an inch ans I was like hell that is more then enough to plow!!! payup


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

JeepPlow18;355155 said:


> Yea we got about a half an inch ans I was like hell that is more then enough to plow!!! payup


You plowed last night, and charged for it?!?


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well yes and no. Not going to charge alot but going to charge. Plus I salted. I was surprised to see how big the piles were when I was done. Im going to post pics on this one thread tomorrow will paste the address here.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Here are some pics of northern Jerseys first snow!
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=356183#post356183


----------

